# tulipwood prices?



## shim20 (1 Oct 2008)

dose anyne know the price of this per cubic ft/mt would be a great help, meant to phone the timber yard today but had no time in the end and need to work something out,
cheers
sorry forgot to say for 1" stock


----------



## maltrout512 (1 Oct 2008)

Just an idea to look on the net. No


----------



## shim20 (1 Oct 2008)

tried that...... nothing


----------



## bjm (1 Oct 2008)

Have a look at SL Hardwoods under 'Loose Boards' - they sell tulipwood.

Brian


----------



## moz (1 Oct 2008)

Hi,

I bought some a few months ago from Brooks Bros.

http://www.brookstimber.co.uk/

I paid around £18.00 + VAT per cu. ft. for 1 inch (though I don't think it's much different for thicker boards). I have been quoted as much as £22.00 per cu.ft. 

Incidentally, service was tremendous with delivery the next day. For a large company, I was impressed. 

They probably won't deliver less than around 10 cu.ft. but they don't have a minimum purchase amount if you can collect. 

Hope that helps


----------



## moz (1 Oct 2008)

Ever helpful spamulator.

Website is brookstimber co uk


----------



## shim20 (1 Oct 2008)

thanks for that^^^^


----------



## Richard Findley (1 Oct 2008)

I recently had some 2 1/2" Tulip and was quoted £575 +VAT per cubic metre, which is almost half the price of steamed Beech!! 

Timber suppliers don't often show prices on their websites because they vary so much from batch to batch!!

Hope this helps

Richard


----------



## The_Stig (1 Oct 2008)

We're selling tulipwood mini packs at the minute as well as loose boards, its a paint grade timber so its cheap as chips...

...I just logged into the office, and our 1" tulipwood is £400 per cubic metre plus the old VAT collected from the yard, obviously we can deliver if necessary although like most things the price depends on the volume, sometimes courier is the cheapest option.

The Mini packs are slightly cheaper and contain around 1.70 - 1.90 cubic metres.


----------



## MikeG. (1 Oct 2008)

Stig,

surely you should be _*a*_ Stig, or _*another*_ Stig rather than _*the*_ Stig?

As for tulipwood.......I have never used it.....in fact, I wouldn't recognise it. You say it is paint-grade timber? Does this mean that you can't use it au naturale for furniture?

Mike


----------



## JonnyD (1 Oct 2008)

Tulipwood usually can look a bit like birch or maple but often has black and green streaking and small pin knots and is quite soft so is usually used for a paint finish

jon


----------



## milkman (1 Oct 2008)

Am using tulipwood for someplantation shutters at te=he moment (got it from SL Hardwoods) and I'm very happy with it. The colour does vary wildly though. Heart wood goes from lemon yellow through to green then olive green them aubergine as you go down the trunk. (or is it the outer wood? must check…)
I guess I'll be painting it too as the green bits look like tanalised wood. Wierd


----------



## BradNaylor (2 Oct 2008)

I've used a fair bit of tulipwood over the years, mainly for the doors and face frames of kitchen cabinets. It's fairly cheap, machines nicely, and paints well.

I no longer really use it, however.

The main problem with tulipwood is that it can be very soft, and in high usage areas such as kitchens it will dent very easily, no matter how good a paint job has been applied.

For this reason I now use beech or sycamore for painted work if solid wood is required, but in most cases use MR MDF, which is a lot cheaper even than tulipwood, and if used correctly is a better material for the job.

I now only use tulipwood for mouldings and cornice, for which it is ideal.

I would expect to pay around £20 per cube for 1"

Cheers
Dan


----------



## The_Stig (2 Oct 2008)

Another choice if you was painting the timber would be paint grade beech you get a touch timber for a paint grade price


----------



## MooreToolsPlease (2 Oct 2008)

Tulipwood is £13.50+vat here for 1" thru 3"


----------



## p111dom (2 Oct 2008)

Up here it's £26.40 per cube for 27mm stock
£33.06 per cube for 75mm thick stock

Both are inc vat.

http://www.jeanburhouse.com/bh_documents/burhouse timber price list 0308.xls


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Oct 2008)

MooreToolsPlease":t4lq9qvm said:


> Tulipwood is £13.50+vat here for 1" thru 3"



Where is here?????????


----------



## MooreToolsPlease (2 Oct 2008)

Buckinghamshire


----------



## jsb (3 Oct 2008)

Where's that from in Bucks?


----------



## The_Stig (3 Oct 2008)

> £33.06 per cube for 75mm thick stock



I think their having a laugh, we charge £14.54cu ft plus the dreaded collected from the yard.


----------



## Richard Findley (3 Oct 2008)

Just had the bill through for that 2 1/2" Tulip I mentioned, charged at £423.73 per cubic metre +VAT

Richard


----------



## hpl (3 Oct 2008)

We buy a reasonable (IMO) amount of Tulipwood and would be interested where you are getting your timber from Richard, and who do you work for The Stig?
We are paying more than the prices you are talking here, or does it need a pack to get these kind of prices?

Johnny B


----------



## Richard Findley (3 Oct 2008)

Hi Johnny,

I get mine from James Latham. Mostly because it's local to me. Stig works for Whitmores (I guess he drives the forklifts around...very fast!! :lol: :lol: :lolwhich is quite local but I'm not sure if they deliver FOC like Lathams do?

Richard


----------



## hpl (3 Oct 2008)

Thanks Richard, are you buying several cubic meters at a time to get that price? I haven't dealt with Lathams for several years now, must check them out again by the sound if it.

Johnny B



> Stig works for Whitmores (I guess he drives the forklifts around...very fast!!



Took a few seconds for the penny to drop  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richard Findley (4 Oct 2008)

No, I bought 5 boards American Tulipwood S/E KD (straight off the invoice) which came to .0241m cubed. Not that much at all really I suppose.


----------



## hpl (4 Oct 2008)

I usually order mixed board thickness's, but often 2 or 3 of each thickness. Today ordered about 15 boards. Sounds like I need to try Lathams again.

Johnny B


----------

